# High Nitrate Level...help



## clint59 (Jul 25, 2012)

I am pretty new at this know the basics but most of my customers nitrate levels are pretty high i been putting nitrate remover in there and just started trying this new liquid nitrate. Does it work good and what is something else i can do to lower my levels?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Never heard of liquid nitrate.
Water changes regularly usually bring down Nitrates
Carbon Dosing will bring down Nitrate. (aka Vodka, Vinegar Dosing)
Big sump with Macro Algae will bring down Nitrates


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

The easiest and safest way to lower Nitrates is through extensive water changes with Bottled or Distilled water (Nitrate free water). Make 10-20% changes at a time. Nitrates are caused by Fish Wastes, Overfeeding and
Fish Deaths.


----------



## Nick1258 (Jul 5, 2012)

I agree if you are trying to take nitrates out now then do some water changes. But sooner or later you will have to invest in something that will control the nitrates in the future like what reefing madness advised. Good Luck.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

IMHO it kinda depends on how your tank is being operated and how mature it is.

In a tank balanced out by plant life like algaes (macro/turf) during the initial cycle you will get an initial nitrate spike as the plant life consumes ammonia instead of nitrates. Then as aerobic bacteria builds up and consume the ammonia, the algae will bring down nitrates. So after a few weeks nitrates drop down. All with no action taken by the user.

Otherwise you could add macro algaes and wait.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> IMHO it kinda depends on how your tank is being operated and how mature it is.
> 
> In a tank balanced out by plant life like algaes (macro/turf) during the initial cycle you will get an initial nitrate spike as the plant life consumer ammonia instead of nitrates. Then as aerobic bacteria build up and consume the ammonia, the algae will bring down nitrates. So after a few weeks nitrates drop down. All with no action taken by the user.
> 
> Otherwise you could add macro algaes and wait.


NO BOB YOU CANT!!!
I have a 240g Tank with a 35g Sump full of MACRO ALGAE!!! AND STILL HAVE TO CONTROL MY NITRATES VIA DOSING.
*YOU ARE WRONG!*


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Reefing Madness said:


> NO BOB YOU CANT!!!
> I have a 240g Tank with a 35g Sump full of MACRO ALGAE!!! AND STILL HAVE TO CONTROL MY NITRATES VIA DOSING.
> *YOU ARE WRONG!*


Obviously your tank is simply not balanced out with the algae. *old dude

my .02


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Bob I want to see a pic of your sw tank and setup. As it is now, not when you first set it up.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> Obviously your tank is simply not balanced out with the algae. *old dude
> 
> my .02


Got ya now!! In your past posts you have advocated just alittle macro algae is all you need. This of course is where you are completely and utterly flipped out WRONG! I can go back through the posts, everytime you've done it, because I have been there to jump you and tell everyone reading how BADLY WRONG YOU ARE!!! Now, would yoiu like to cower quietly? Or do I break out the Threads and SMASH you to bits? none 2


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

the only thing that is important is that clint59 has now been exposed to macro algaes and a way of reducing nitrates in a balanced stable and natural manner.

And further to explain how high nitrates are actually a very good sign under some conditions.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> the only thing that is important is that clint59 has now been exposed to macro algaes and a way of reducing nitrates in a balanced stable and natural manner.
> 
> And further to explain how high nitrates are actually a very good sign under some conditions.


Danced right around that one didn't ya. I can link all your posts dude. You can't just dance outta this one.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Always dances around it. LETS SEE PICS OF YOURS BOB, RECENT NOT NEW WHEN YOU FIRST STARTED THEM.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

susankat said:


> Always dances around it. LETS SEE PICS OF YOURS BOB, RECENT NOT NEW WHEN YOU FIRST STARTED THEM.


that is a great idea. why not post a few pics of your tanks bob? we have never seen your saltwater setup, never seen your corals and such. you could easily validate everything you say about your methods if you showed healthy tank life, and started a bit of a journal so we can see how they progress. 

your not just making all this stuff up from theory are you?


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

I told you all he would dance around it.always has ..always will..but i have a better idea..bob why dont you come into chat tonight and we will discuss it..LIVE not this bs of waiting on posts to show up.you name the time i will be there ..and for the record people out there ..High NItrates are never good for a saltwater tank..zoas can take dirty water..but even those will DIE if high nitrates are in the tank...I want this crap cleared up once and for all..you are putting peoples tanks in danger..i have asked you several times for pics of your saltwater tank, but i see thats not gonna happen..hope to see you in chat tonight

Rick


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

what no answer..come on bob..in case you havent figured it out..I'M CALLING YOU OUT..just give me a time to be in chat.

Rick


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey beasl police, aka Dirtydutch, see me posting anywhere in here?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> Hey *beasl police*, aka Dirtydutch, see me posting anywhere in here?


*r2*r2*r2*r2

Beasl police. 



*r2*r2*r2*r2

all of this for helping a new person with high nitrates by

1) if planted it could be just the initial cycle as the macros consume ammonia.

and

2) macro algaes will consume nitrates lowering the nitrates.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> *r2*r2*r2*r2
> 
> Beasl police.
> 
> ...



when are you going to get it..your not helping people..the new ones that dont know any better you are hurting them instead of helping them..the rest of us that know its a line of crap just ignore it, but i cant ignore you giving adise to a new person then having their tank crash.

Rick


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

whitetiger61 said:


> when are you going to get it..your not helping people..the new ones that dont know any better you are hurting them instead of helping them..the rest of us that know its a line of crap just ignore it, but i cant ignore you giving adise to a new person then having their tank crash.
> 
> Rick


You're right I don't get it.

So perhaps you can tell me how my two points are wrong and how a tank balanced and stabilized with macros is going cause a new person to crash his tank.

After all I'm with one who had a tank for 8 years with unmeasureable nitrates and phosphates. and another tank for 3 years with unmeasureable nitrates and phosphates. 

Perhaps it is the lack of algae that is causing all those high nitrates the original posted wanted help with. *old dude

my .02


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> the only thing that is important is that clint59 has now been exposed to macro algaes and a way of reducing nitrates in a balanced stable and natural manner.
> 
> And further to explain how high nitrates are actually a very good sign under some conditions.


that is not what you said..and i will copy your quyote exactly..

And further to explain how high nitrates are actually a very good sign under some conditions. Your quote. 

high nitrates are never good unless your heavly planted..a salt tank never can high nitrates be good for a system...
You tell all newbie to follow your methods on your siginature and thats wrong..like i said those of us that know your methods are a line of crap dont care what you do..just dont push it on new people thant dont know any better.

Rick


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

And still no pics. Bob back it up with pics of your systems,


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

i was gonna asked for pics too but i have asked several times and got ignored so i didnt ask..why waste my breathe

Rick


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

whitetiger61 said:


> that is not what you said..and i will copy your quyote exactly..
> 
> And further to explain how high nitrates are actually a very good sign under some conditions. Your quote.
> 
> ...


the reason IMHO nitrates are considered bad in a reef tank is the zoothingies in the corals go crazy with the extra food and look all ugly not the nice pretty bright colors display in lower nutrient systems.

Which simply does not apply to other corals or the fish in the tank.

during a cycle as I stated the macros and other algaes could very well be consuming ammonia instead of nitrates and therefore initially nitrates can be high. Do you under those conditions consider that to be undesirable? I don't.

Then, as the tank matures and aerobic bacterial builds up, the algae is forced to consume the nitrates because the bacteria is consuming all the ammonia. Again do you consider that to be undesirable?

One poster at on another board actually posted he had 80ppm or so nitrates and corals including sps type thrived. Kinda hard to explain that one unless you consider that possibly the macros had also reduced phosphates. 

Finally, some methods like the enhanced balling method actually add nitrates to the system. It would seem calcium nitrate would be a good choice. So more that one operator actually feels that with their system keeping a low level of nitrates is necessary for a healthy tank. I don't think that operator is doing that with massive water changes or adding sugars/vodka to consume the nitrates. Again, perhaps in that system dosing nitrates helps keep the algae healthy resulting is lower co2 higher o2, and lower phosphate levels.

So again the bottom line is the original poster was worried about high nitrates in several aquariums. So there must be something in common with all those users which is probably being reflected in this thread. You know like not enough nitrate consumers like algae.

Gee I remember one user with a simple biowheel filter. Guess what. Unmeasureable nitrates. Gee could the be the algae on the wheel? I think so.

my .02


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> the reason IMHO nitrates are considered bad in a reef tank is the zoothingies in the corals go crazy with the extra food and look all ugly not the nice pretty bright colors display in lower nutrient systems.
> 
> Which simply does not apply to other corals or the fish in the tank.
> 
> ...


One poster at on another board actually posted he had 80ppm or so nitrates and corals including sps type thrived. Kinda hard to explain that one unless you consider that possibly the macros had also reduced phosphates. 

i can guarentte you 100% that sps will not thrive with that amount of nitrates.. again dont push your bs on how you take care of your tanks on new people the just setup their first tank..thats my problem with you..that and you contridict everything you say..li can get all of your posts if you like..

O do have a question for you..do you actually believeyour own bs or do you like just starting drama

Rick


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

NITRATES KILL SPS. You, as always, can't read, and it probably said, my water is perfect 0, and i don't have high quality lighting, but my SPS are doing well. Now that is believable. Not the CRAP your spouting off with.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

making water changes should lessen trates. If not still cycling (said relatively new) and trates keep rising you may possibly be overfeeding. If tank is cycled and not over feeding or over populated ,then rinse you media(part of) during next water change in dirty water from tank.Most media's become nitrate factories with out routine(during water changes)cleanings.When I removed bio media in 75 reef, my trates went to 0 in less than 3 weeks.I have no bio media in any of my filters.All my tanks got better.That's not opinion,thats how it is for me.


----------



## Nereus7 (Jun 13, 2012)

All I can add is that I've been watching this dance back and forth since I signed up and for anyone to expect any pictures except the common couple of fall back pictures dating I think to 07 is going to be a let down. There will be no pictures. If we were all sitting around a table I'd throw a five down against anyone who would say otherwise. All methods aside, you will never get a picture. Nope... - N


----------



## Nereus7 (Jun 13, 2012)

^ now of course I really hope this comes back to bite me, because I would like to see a picture. We'll see - N


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Nereus7 said:


> ^ now of course I really hope this comes back to bite me, because I would like to see a picture. We'll see - N


of course your not going to get a picture..wouldnt surprise me if the saltwater tank got taken down..takes 30 seconds at most to take a pic..nope not gonna take that bet..gonna lay my 5 down with you this time..lol

Rick


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I look at it like this....how long have you guys been doing tanks and how many pics would you say you had? I haven't all that long but have hundreds of pics, mostly because I am actually pretty damn proud of my hard work. I think most people would have a ton of pics. Susan...been doing this for many, many years I am sure has many hundreds of pics. 

So why is it beasl can't provide a pic? Is it he doesn't have any or ashamed of his work....or lack of it? If it is anything like the lone pic in his gallery of a fw tank, trust me, he doesn't want you to see it for fear of immense ridicule.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

True so true


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

actually after i have had time to think about it, after someone said something, it got me to thinking..i dont think he has any tanks up now.. i have hundreds of pics becuase like jrman..im pretty proud of what ive done, and you cant tell me its to cold to go out on the porch to take a pic

there are two reasons for not providing pics as requested

1) your ashmed of your tanks
2) you dont have any tanks.

the latter of the two would constitute that your lil experiment failed miserably..

so i say again bob..want me to shut up..post some pics

theres an old saying

get to crappin or get off the pot( not exactly those words ) but im being nice..lol

balls in your court bob

Rick


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

No, he just moved. I understand not having any now. What I don't get is the lack of pics altogether for someone who has been doing tanks at least a decade. Catalogued history so to speak.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

ok then thats my bad..but if his system worked so well i think he would want to take pics and keep a history on it

Rick


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I hope all is lost due to bob.Clint post again with how tank is doing? Nitrates are common in fish tank world(rarely any good). please skip arguments and search for the possible answers(there were many good ones and at least one not so good).


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

coralbandit said:


> I hope all is lost due to bob.Clint post again with how tank is doing? Nitrates are common in fish tank world(rarely any good). please skip arguments and search for the possible answers(there were many good ones and at least one not so good).


yeah your right there..we need to get back on track with clint's problem..i helped this get off track and for that im sorry..i just get upset when someone tries to put you on the wrong track to make things right when they will only make it worse..clint please give us an update on how the tank is doing

Rick


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

I am all done with this

Rick


----------

